# Formulating a diet to go with Stronglifts 5x5



## Teco88 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm planning on starting the stronglifts 5x5 next week and wondering if someone can help me put together a diet?

I work Mon-Fri 9-5 and not sure when to eat and what to eat. I train after work.

I'm 5ft 10 1/2

170 pounds

Hoping to gain strength and lean muscle.

Many thanks.


----------

